# ICD-9 code for intractable pain



## jodyarden86@gmail.com (Jan 5, 2012)

I have a diagnosis of intractable pain.  Is that the same as chronic pain? Somebody please help!


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 5, 2012)

no you cannot interpret intractable pain as either chronic or acute. You can request additional documentation from the provider or code the pain by site such as knee pain or pain in limb.


----------

